# AVI / VIN Plate



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I am selling my merc sprinter van conversion... a potential buyer is asking for the AVI plate number to define the towing capacity, is the AVI plate the same as a VIN plate?

Many thanks


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry nerer heard of that , just googled it and nothing came up. I think you are going to have to ask him what he means !
john


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Vin just means chassis no all the info you need will be on the plate your Gross weight your front and rear axles and your maximium combined weight with a trailer.
From memory the first weight is the GVW the second is GVW plus trailer the third is front axle and the next is rear axle the order may be incorrect but someone else will know.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Many thanks ~ just got to find the plate now, everyone says it's on the front drivers seat but mine isn't ~ I'll go put my glasses on!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Your Vin plate

http://northernresource.com/mercedes/107-vin-decoder.htm
Alan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

On my 05 Sprinter is on the seat base box facing you as you open the door the other likely place is on the slam panel under the bonnet.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

On my Sprinter it is on the Bonnet slam plate, ie the big metal bit where the bonnet fastens.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to advise you NOT to send any details except the registration.
Certainly NOT the VIN number.this was on a couple of hpi sites. aparantly this would help them clone the vehicle and the paperwork. 8O 

cabby


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Cabby ~ I did wonder about that, I guess if I could find the AVI plate I could calculate the towing weight, it's still proving to be elusive though!

It's not on / near or behind the seats or on the slam plate under the bonnet.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think if the old grey matter is letting me grasp it, the reference to avi, is about an automotive vehicle inspection. maybe something to do with the AA of RAC, maybe, or similar.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How to Find Your Mercedes' VIN
The table below will help you locate your Mercedes' unique DNA - its unique vehicle identification number. VINs are normally located in several locations on a car, but the most common places are:

Car
Make Models Location of VIN Plate Year
Code Engine
Code 
Mercedes
Benz All (thru '85) Left windshield post (thru windshield) See Note B See Note A 
All ('86-On) Left windshield post (thru windshield) 10th See Note A 
Footnotes 
Note A Cannot determine the engine through the VIN code. 
Note B Cannot determine the model year through the VIN code. 
Alan


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

boskybee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am selling my merc sprinter van conversion... a potential buyer is asking for the AVI plate number to define the towing capacity, is the AVI plate the same as a VIN plate?
> 
> Many thanks


My plated weight is in the footwell of the habitation door - and would give you all the towing weights the buyer needs. If its a standard van then its probably under the bonnet near the bonnet catch


----------

